

A world without the browser - tfincannon
http://www.funambol.com/blog/capo/2009/07/world-without-browser.html

======
sidburgess
I am pretty sure that Google Chrome is going to facilitate this. At least it
will herald in a new age of browser minimization and the OS will have a
renewed opportunity to serve.

